# Danfoss FC102 - Motor lässt sich nicht steuern



## Tristec (24 September 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich habe in der Werkstatt bereits einen Danfoss FC300 im Einsatz und habe mir nun einen gebrauchten Danfoss FC102 (Typ FC-102P4K0T4E20H1 4,0KW) dazu gekauft. Leider bekomme ich diesen an meinem 4KW Bandschleifer nach wie vor nicht zum laufen.

Einen Reset bzw. eine Initialisierung habe ich bereits durchgeführt und den FU auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Die automatische Motoranpassung (AMA) lässt sich nicht mit der Taste [Hand on] starten, es passiert einfach gar nichts und auch bei der manuellen Hinterlegung der Motor-Daten kann ich den Motor mit [Hand on] nicht starten.

Fehler oder Warnungen werden nicht angezeigt, ich habe auch das andere Bedienpanel von meinem FC300 einmal angeschlossen, leider ohne Veränderung.

Habt ihr irgendeine Idee woran das liegen könnte und wie ich einen Defekt ausschließen kann?

Gruß Tristan


----------



## RealDrive (24 September 2014)

Hallo, kannst du mal beschreiben welche Klemmen angeschlossen sind. Welche Zustandsmeldung wird bei Handbetrieb angezeigt? HAND - Ort - ???

Denke es könnte am Motorfreilauf liegen (Klemme 27)

VG
VLT_RealDrive


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2014)

Hast Du den einen Sollwert parametriert?
Was wird denn im Display angezeigt. Bei Danfoss waren doch da recht umfangreiche Statusinfos.
Auf AMA kannst Du bei einem 4kW-Motor für eine Erstinbetriebnahme verzichten, die lässt sich später nachholen.
Ist auf der Steuerklemmleiste die Brücke von (Schei.. ich hab grad kein Handbuch greifbar) ich glaube 12 auf 27 ?? (/Stop) drin?


----------



## Tristec (24 September 2014)

Ihr seid ja fix, vielen Dank für eure Ideen ;-)

Ich bin leider erst am kommenden Wochenende wieder in der Werkstatt, dann werde ich alle benötigten Details besorgen und könnte sogar versuchen die Konfiguration per USB auszulesen.

 Aber der Tipp mit dem Motorfreilauf ist gut, im Handbuch steht dazu:

Bei Werkseinstellung: „Motorfreilauf (inv.)“ muss eine Kabelbrücke zwischen Klemme 12 und 27 vorgesehen werden. Wenn Klemme 27 nicht benötigt wird „Ohne Funktion“ wählen.

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass der Vorbesitzer diese Kabelbrücke entfernt hat, ich werde mir das am Samstag mal anschauen.

Gruß Tristan


----------



## RealDrive (24 September 2014)

Das könnte weiter helfen:
VLT HVAC Drive FC 102

http://danfoss.ipapercms.dk/Drives/DD/DE/Produkte/HVAC/Kurzanleitung/

VG
VLT_RealDrive


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2014)

Tristec schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja fix



Schei... Fernsehprogramm
Da ist's im Forum spannender


----------



## Tristec (24 September 2014)

das stimmt wohl....


----------



## Tristec (29 September 2014)

Moin, 

die Kabelbrücke zwischen Klemme 12 und 27 war die Lösung  für das Problem gewesen. Ich habe den FU jetzt am Bandschleifer montiert  und werde demnächst noch versuchen einen 100W bzw. 150W Bremswiderstand  anzuschließen.

Danke für eure Tipps!

Gruß Tristan


----------

